
Analysis: Wireless data caps more about profit than congestion - rosser
http://arstechnica.com/staff/2014/10/analysis-wireless-data-caps-more-about-profit-than-congestion/
======
chrramirez
Wow! What a marvel discovery... This is something I know since data caps
appeared.

